# HDMI Strange Ghosting ViP 211



## Rollett (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok i have a Samsung LN-S2641D and i just got some HDMI cables to free up my Component slot for somethign else.. and im getting HORRIBLE black image ghosting.. that i have never saw on this TV before.. i have been reading around and am starting to think that its the ViP 211 ? (i play games ect and havent suffered Ghosting) Its almost like the image is sticking.. its not exactly even like normal ghosting.. (motion Blur) this is a actualy stick.. till the image gets redone...


----------



## Rollett (Nov 27, 2006)

To add to this.. when i turn off the dish and the Dish network saver comes up.... it stops.. soon as i turn dish on the network thing leaves a trail.. before it disapears when system fully starts.


----------



## goldenbear (Nov 2, 2006)

Rollett said:


> To add to this.. when i turn off the dish and the Dish network saver comes up.... it stops.. soon as i turn dish on the network thing leaves a trail.. before it disapears when system fully starts.


I have the same problem with the 3251D. Join us in this thread:

"Ghosting effect with HDMI cable and Samsung LN-S3251D" - i'd post a link but I need 5 posts to do that....

I only have problems with the VIP 211 through HDMI, but another member has has similar problems with his DVD player and with component inputs as well. I had thought the problem was with the 211, but now I'm concerned it might be the TV. One thing i'd like to see is whether the same dish receiver has the same problem with a different brand TV....


----------

